# Discusting Kia - must see!



## M444 SRV (Sep 13, 2009)

Kia Sedona - full valet

I honestly don't know how best to describe this one, the pictures will just have to do the talking, and yes, that is dog bob, you'll see what I mean, the owner owns 12 dogs! Hence this condition, the smell is above and beyond anything I have experienced.....ever

So, a full valet it is, I am sorry about how many before pics there are, but I just couldn't stop taking them, I needed to show what I was up against, and I had 1 day to do this, in and out.

Enjoy won't you

























































































































































































































DOG BAB!!!!



















Window licking








































































































































Ok so that's enough of those, you get the idea, the interior alone took me 8 and a half hours to complete, my products for this were as follows......

AS G101
AS Bio Brisk
Megs interior detailer
Plenty of water
MF cloths
Charles hoover
Soft bristles brushes

And here are the afters, a huge sense of achievement.

A 50-50 to start






































































































































































































































































So then, onto the exterior, before......




































































































The vehicle also had its fair share of damage



















This mark was later removed




























The vehicle received a through wash, plastics and tyres dressed, glass cleaned and a flash over with AS Reglaze
Leaving the afters
































































Thank you for reading

All comments welcome

Michael.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Epic turnaround on the interior, well done!


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Know thet is descustin


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

why do peep keep there cars like this 










one of my customers


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Great turnaround mate


----------



## Dmac1969 (Sep 12, 2010)

Eurgghhhhh!! That has to be the most disgusting interior Ive ever seen , and I dont want to think about how it smelt! You deserve a medal mate!!!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Unbelievable the state some people let their property get into!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Takes me back to some of the jobs I did in my valeting days - makes you wonder what these people are like when it comes to their personal hygiene when they have cars like that!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Jesus that was horrific.Good job on the turd,I wouldnt have touched that.
That looks like Laceby Acres?


----------



## Anatonic (Mar 8, 2010)

WHOA!

And there's me thinking the Golf I did at the weekend was bad... this will be forever in my mind next time I do an interior detail... and I pray that I never have to come across someone who keeps their car in that condition!


----------



## 4937Liam (Feb 4, 2010)

Interior = Bin really. No excuse for that in my opinion.
Epic turnaround though :thumb:


----------



## ANDREAS (May 29, 2010)

great turnaround man,


for me i will never going to detail a car like this !!! its a bio-hazard alert fully of bacteria and danger!! better to go for medical check-up
after you clean this!!


----------



## Rob_wrx (Sep 20, 2010)

that is horrible great job though!


----------



## BILKO1 (Oct 13, 2009)

Good job on the car mate, but what does their house look like:doublesho


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Dear God that was disgusting

although i have and still get vehicle's in that condition

Fantastic work fella,i can appreciate the hard work that you put into it:thumb:


----------



## DBSK (Apr 22, 2008)

Some people really do disgust me!

Youve really done a great job on that!


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow! Now that was bad!


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Outstanding job mate, real credit to you.


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

thats the most extreme interior turnaround I've ever seen on DW!! really well done, what did you use to get all the hair out the carpet?


----------



## 62mph (Jul 28, 2010)

Like others, I really dont understand why someone who has bought and paid for a car let it get into that state - I hope inside the house isnt the same lol

Great work buddy:thumb:


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

Great Job. You are one brave person to take that on !!
I tip my metaphorical hat to you good sir.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

That interior was disgusting, great turnaround :thumb:


----------



## Karmann (Apr 5, 2010)

First up excellent work what a transformation.
Second up , dirty bast***s I dont care if they have 120 dogs lazy gets could run a hoover thru it once a month.
Third up, judging by all the battle scars thats one car you dont want to come out of a supermarket and find parked next to you.
Fourth up, dirty dirty dirty bas****s.


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

It needed all the time & effort you heaped on it for sure. On the up side with so many dogs you could offer a monthly treatment. Easier to keep on top of it than a full gut out.


----------



## kamaran (Aug 31, 2010)

I almost felt I could smell the interior when I saw the pics - needless to say I started feeling sick. 

Great job - I hope you charged at least double!


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

:doublesho What a fookin minger,best turnaround ive seen on here,top job you did on that four wheeled dustbin :thumb:


----------



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

Karmann said:


> First up excellant work what a transformation.
> Second up , dirty bast***s I dont care if they have 120 dogs lazy gets could run a hoover thru it once a month.
> Third up, judging by all the battle scars thats one car you dont want to come out of a supermarket and find parked next to you.
> Fourth up, dirty dirty dirty bas****s.


LoL - i agree! I think i'd be retching during that interior clean 

Top job though and a great turnaround! :thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

That is f***ing disgusting! Yuck...

Whoever owns that car should be shot leaving it in that condition - unbelievable.

Oh & the dog cr*p - rather you than me mate! :lol:


----------



## TomV6 (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice turnaround. I bet that was one very happy customer when it was finished.


----------



## Karmann (Apr 5, 2010)

Cant imagine there house being to clever either, still gobsmacked at the state that was in .


----------



## TomH01 (Apr 10, 2009)

Brilliant turnaround, but you deserve a medal for taking that on :thumb:


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

How can people live with that filth. Great job there :thumb:

I started watching the program with Kim & Aggie a few weeks ago, the house they were cleaning was so filthy I had to change channel, it was disgusting.....


----------



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

Karmann said:


> Cant imagine there house being to clever either, still gobsmacked at the state that was in .


I can tell that you've been 'affected' by this post lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

my god even i am not that bad, well done great turn around !! How long in total ?? was customer very pleased ??


----------



## M444 SRV (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank you all so much for the fantastic comments, and some are so funny, had me in stitches :lol:

The story behind the car is that it is a lease vehicle :doublesho it is due to go back in the next few weeks, I very much doubt they will accept it back with all the damge that is on it:doublesho

Think there is a huge bill coming the owners way


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Yeah forgot to mention, great turnaround on the Kia, looks much better! :thumb:


----------



## Goliath (Jun 14, 2010)

Now thats what I call a full valet! great work!


----------



## M444 SRV (Sep 13, 2009)

nuttynats said:


> my god even i am not that bad, well done great turn around !! How long in total ?? was customer very pleased ??


Well this is the thing, the owner turned up, and said ''thanks it looks lovely'' without even looking in it :lol:

Then drove off, and it took 10 hours altogether, 8 and half on the interior.


----------



## Karmann (Apr 5, 2010)

Yip Glendog74 , that has really grossed me out. I'm getting images of rank cooker tops , mouldy s**t in their fridge, smell of dog p*ss n sh*t everywhere and crusty underkecks ,yellow at the front and kinda brown at the rear.barf.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

M444 SRV said:


> Well this is the thing, the owner turned up, and said ''thanks it looks lovely'' without even looking in it :lol:
> 
> Then drove off, and it took 10 hours altogether, 8 and half on the interior.


That was nice of them then, some people just dont care at all !! really puts u down i bet, when u spent so much time on it !! Well at least DW members appreciate peoples work. I mean i am not brillant with my car but i do look after it and would never let it get like that nor would anyone i know !! So well done mate !!


----------



## M444 SRV (Sep 13, 2009)

nuttynats said:


> That was nice of them then, some people just dont care at all !! really puts u down i bet, when u spent so much time on it !! Well at least DW members appreciate peoples work. I mean i am not brillant with my car but i do look after it and would never let it get like that nor would anyone i know !! So well done mate !!


Ive become quite hardened to these types of people now tbh, I used to get all hurt and angry over it, you cant be like that really and take everyone as they come, the vast majority of people leap for joy when they see their car finished, so thats good, and yeah, Im taken back actually at the very nice and supportive comments received on this thread, so thank you very much all :thumb:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Superb work on that. I did a few similar to this when i used to do mobile valeting and i know how hard it is to get started. You almost feel like just closing the doors and driving off. Always a great feeling though when its finally done and the owner comes to look at it.

Full marks from me for that one :thumb:


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

You are "Brave" to work in a car in this conditions!!! :doublesho

But you did an excelent job. :thumb:

Best regards, 

Jorge


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

Looks ok I guess




Ok, ok only kidding, that's a great turn around, I've seen some bad ones but that takes the buscuit.

The first thought I had when seeing the first few pics was it's going to have to be stripped out so you can clean it fully, but you seem to have done a great job.

It's just a shame the owner didn't really give two hoots about it.


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

The scruffy ****!

I do love this sticker though 










Need to make sure you keep off Nurburgring in that kia straight after start up


----------



## smoki1969 (Oct 10, 2006)

One of the best turnarounds I have seen especially that filthy interior.......
I would not have wanted to even travel in that car with it like that.....
Top effort


----------



## evosticks (Jan 30, 2010)

Christ, that's amazing. That interior is more like a scene from Life of Grime than a detailing write up 

Awesome work fella!


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

great work on interior especially. but...it's a kia sedona, you should have let it rot in it's filth :lol:


----------



## Jak O Shadows (Jun 25, 2010)

Excellent job. :thumb: I had the misfortune of getting a loan of Ford Ka that had been used as a kennel. Looked a lot like that car, I never did manage to completely remove the smell. Driving around with the windows open an a bottle of fabreeze.


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

I doubt that you could ever totally get rid of the dog smell in that car. 

I really dont understand how people can live like this, it is my idea of hell !!

You did a great job of turning that mobile dog house around, well done !


----------



## BandyQuill (Jun 21, 2010)

that car made me sick in my mouth.....

i hope she got a good talking to !


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

great job on that interior - looking minty fresh again!


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

That is the filthiest interior I have ever seen, ever.

Credit to you on the job, did you wear gloves? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

Good job there mate. I've been valeting for over 20 years now and we get those jobs often. Hope you charged the appropriate fee!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

...and we get them with human crap in too!! But we do operate in Norfolk :lol:


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Brave man & good work, I think I would have put a match to it.


----------



## felondnb (Nov 6, 2009)

Damn, what a mess!

Good turnaround though - can't believe people don't look after their own belongings!


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

A major Health hazzard!! How do people live like that!!! Dread to think what their houses are like!! Great Turnaround.

Paul


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Got someone at work whose car is worse than that, will get pictures if i can...it is so bad we call it the Skip!:thumb:

Kev


----------



## Bunji81 (Apr 28, 2010)

I cant beleive some people are happy to sit in that filth... What if they have Kids man??!!!

Awesome turnaround though


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

PUKE SMILLIE REQUIRED!!!!!!!!!!! :BARF:

Great job :thumb:


----------



## rob_wilson1 (Apr 25, 2010)

awesome work - really well done


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Just buy a van !!!!


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

DasArab said:


> PUKE SMILLIE REQUIRED!!!!!!!!!!! :BARF:


My thoughts exactly!

Great work btw. If you managed to not pass a comment of shock to the client, fair play. That was shocking.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Total respect to you for taking that on and great turnaround. As Clark says,makes you wonder....


----------



## M444 SRV (Sep 13, 2009)

Massive thanks to all, Ive got a better responce on here than I did off the owner :lol:


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

you are very brave i would have probably taken one look felt the sick come up in the back of my throat and told the woman what a dirty c*w she is lol 

nice work


----------



## Evil Monkey (Mar 15, 2010)

You see, you CAN polish a turd.

Epic turnaround there. You're a braver man than me for tackling that mess.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Made me feel sick the thought of sitting inside that hole. How can people do it!
Great turn around but i'd hate to buy a car in good condition only to find out a week earlier it was like that!:devil:


----------



## Ben H (Jan 17, 2006)

Makes me itch looking at that interior. Wonder what their house is like lol! great turnaround. Brave work, espec cleaning up that richard. Think I'd have hurled


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

WOW, that is one transformation!!! you must of been cream crackered!! :thumb:

Owner must be oblivious to tidyness.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work mate.

I hate removing Dog hairs, those little beggers don't half love car carpets :wall:

Looks great but probably smells a whole lot better now the turds are gone !


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

That's one hell of a turnaround!

I'll have to post up some pictures of our Response car when I'm back to work, it's not quite as bad as the Kia, but not far off and I'm gonna be stuck in it 12 hours a day as of a fortnights time :doublesho


----------



## Roswell (Aug 11, 2008)

graeme_t said:


> That's one hell of a turnaround!
> 
> I'll have to post up some pictures of our Response car when I'm back to work, it's not quite as bad as the Kia, but not far off and I'm gonna be stuck in it 12 hours a day as of a fortnights time :doublesho


If its in that sort of condition surely you can refuse on grounds of a unhealthy work enviroment untill they get the motor into a healthy condition


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

Roswell said:


> If its in that sort of condition surely you can refuse on grounds of a unhealthy work enviroment untill they get the motor into a healthy condition


I wish. We'd probably be sacked for suggesting it!
I'll get some shots when I'm back and might have to start a 'turnaround' thread of my own


----------



## freezer1 (Aug 3, 2008)

Thats an amazing turn around top job fella!


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

I really think there should be a programme called "how clean is your car" lol.......that would go down bad on TV, a real shame how some people dont look after what they have. I must say though what an amzing turnaround you done there Michael, what a great example of a good interior clean. Keep up the good work. Tel


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Spot on Michael, great turn around! Rather you than me on that one :lol:


----------



## lucky_paddy (Feb 14, 2010)

Beautiful job, for a client who probably has no idea what a brilliant job you've done.

BTW - what method (and product) did you use to clean the fabric seats?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

your right, that car is disgusting...

a lot cleaner but still disgusting :lol:


----------



## M444 SRV (Sep 13, 2009)

lucky_paddy said:


> Beautiful job, for a client who probably has no idea what a brilliant job you've done.
> 
> BTW - what method (and product) did you use to clean the fabric seats?


Thank you :thumb:

On the seats I first sprayed them with AS G101, while that soaked in abit I got a bucket ready, and in went AS Bio Brisk and a bristled brush, scrub a dub dub job done :thumb:


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

ewww.......


----------



## safreer (Feb 1, 2010)

Awesome turn around. You must have worn breathing gear. The only thing I would have applied to this is a can of petrol and a match.... Well done.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Great job, cant believe the customer called you in because the car was going back to the leasing company and not for the fact there was a dog turd in it!


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

dcj said:


> Great job, cant believe the customer called you in because the car was going back to the leasing company and not for the fact there was a dog turd in it!


Yeah just think what would or wouldn't of happened had it not been going back. :lol:


----------



## Motoract (Feb 18, 2010)

I recently did a job for one of my mums works colleges, just a oh I hear you do "valeting" on your own car do you want to do mine? So I said yeah fine bring it round and i'll do it. I remembered her having a nice audi A4... turns out she wanted her dog car doing, and that she also had horses. the stench was unreal! hey, dog doo's, dirty horse boots, saddle etc etc. it smelt so bad that I put a peg on my nose. & I went straight into the shower after sorting it all out. Never, ever, ever again!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

wow! cracking work there mate!


----------



## volvodude (May 5, 2010)

M4D YN said:


> why do peep keep there cars like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


true, but technically you and most other proffesionals shud be grateful that there are people like this

Think about it, if everyone kept they car clean, ther would be very little work 

By the way great turn around, enjoy reading ones like this


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Excellent turnaround mate, and huge credit to you for pulling up your sleeves and getting stuck in!.

:thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I love jobs like that. The dirtier the better for me as the customer is always blown away with the finish. I love filthy disgusting cars. Plus they pay as well. I hate the new car details with a fussy customer wanting his new (whatever car) detailed. I get great satisfaction out of an older car than a new one that is 99% ok in the first place.

Good turnaround mate enjoyed the post.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

volvodude said:


> true, but technically you and most other proffesionals shud be grateful that there are people like this
> 
> Think about it, if everyone kept they car clean, ther would be very little work
> 
> By the way great turn around, enjoy reading ones like this


I agree mate, much more interesting than boring new car posts, at least the guy had to get stuck in and turned around a filthy everyday car (much like my wifes car) into a nice clean interior. Good on him.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't worry about the car or person, I have done even more disgucting cars than this to really nice people, who have immaculate houses but the car is a car.

I don't understand why you guys guys get so upset over a dirty motor. At the end of the day it is just a car, transport from A to B. The way you guys go on you would think it is alive. Get real.

I love threads like this but all the negative comments over the car make me want to not come on here, I have 2 kids, one dog and SWIMBO's Freelander is just as bad, less dog poo though......does that make me a bad detailer?????


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Mirror Finish said:


> I have 2 kids, one dog and our Freelander is just as bad......does that make me a bad detailer?????


Not at all.

But, (assuming your Freelander is literally just as bad) if you have two kids and you leave dog poop to harden in your Freelander, it makes you a careless parent!


----------



## Old-Bugga (Aug 13, 2010)

I think, personally, for the interior, I would have stuck to using 5 litres of petrol and a match!


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

You deserve a medal !!!!!


----------

